# 5D mkii overexposure (Problem?)



## Keeganw (Jan 24, 2017)

Hey guys, 

I've recently purchased a 5D mkii of a guy across country so I was unable to test before committing. I've received the camera and have had a blast shooting for the past couple weeks, in Manual mode and nothing else. 

If I select ANY mode other than M it will blow out the frame to it being just a plain white screen. When half pressing the shutter button whilst in a VERY well lit room, in Av for example, it doesn't matter what ISO or Aperture I have set it will select a shutter speed anywhere from 2" to 30". It's the same in every single mode, even full auto...

I've not got spot metering selected, it's on evaluative, and I even completely reset the settings, the problem still exists. 

Anyone else experienced this and knows the problem? Or has the guy done me a dodgy...


----------



## ronlane (Jan 24, 2017)

You said that you reset the settings, but I would check the exposure compensation to see if it is +3 or more. Then I would try setting it to - EC and see if that helps it.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 24, 2017)

Hmmmm...this sounds like a serious error in the camera. Maybe a contact error. I would clean the contacts in the camera and on the lens; try another lens; to me it does sound like the camera might very well be dodgy.


----------



## Keeganw (Jan 24, 2017)

ronlane said:


> You said that you reset the settings, but I would check the exposure compensation to see if it is +3 or more. Then I would try setting it to - EC and see if that helps it.


Gave that a go, it was set to 0 so I set it at -3. Made a little progress, it started selecting speeds as quick as 1/40. Would be alright if I were to use a tripod and a smaller aperture. But at 1.8/100ISO it would pick 1" - 1/20 outside, lighting not being an issue..


----------



## Keeganw (Jan 24, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Hmmmm...this sounds like a serious error in the camera. Maybe a contact error. I would clean the contacts in the camera and on the lens; try another lens; to me it does sound like the camera might very well be dodgy.


Cheers will go give it a clean now


----------



## Keeganw (Jan 27, 2017)

Update: camera is in the store getting looked at. Possible broken light meter


----------



## TCampbell (Jan 29, 2017)

Check to see which focusing screen is installed and if the camera is configured to the correct screen.  The 5D II has optional screens and each screen affects how much light can be detected by the meter but you can configure the meter to the specific screen.


----------

